# Tonight's Entertainment



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

Watching Frozen out in the cold



Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

Enjoy. So sick of kids movies.......

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (23/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Enjoy. So sick of kids movies.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


So with you...seen this movie dozens of times already.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

Actually I'm lying, frozen was a bit of fresh air. Now barbie, she can go die in a pot of boiling hate.


Sorry, it's just.....can't take it any more 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/5/14)

You guys are mean, I guess you have daughters. I love Frozen, its an excellent movie!!

Little girls rely love the barbie movies, especially my little one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/5/14)

I actually really liked Frozen! Luckily my sister was already over her Barbie phase before the movies came out 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/5/14)

we all sing along with frozen allready. its like in daily rotation in my houselol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (23/5/14)

Fortunately my two boys are in their teens now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (23/5/14)

Alex said:


> Fortunately my two boys are in their teens now.



.....because if they were still watching barbie you'd be worried? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Alex (23/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> .....because if they were still watching barbie you'd be worried?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



When they were little, we couldn't get them out of those superhero costumes. they would quite happily live in them forever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

